# Vista wont boot - error "! !0xc0000034 ! !251/66346 (0000000000000000.cdf-ms)"



## clickzizz (Jun 27, 2008)

*Vista wont boot - error "! !0xc0000034 ! !251/66346 (0000000000000000.cdf-ms)"*

Hya
After a system update my system will no longer boot but instead gives a black screen with the single row of "! !0xc0000034 ! !251/66346 (0000000000000000.cdf-ms)" at the top. It then just sticks and wont allow me into windows at all.

Any clues?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Vista wont boot - error "! !0xc0000034 ! !251/66346 (0000000000000000.cdf-ms)"*

Its a BCD error probably... this one particular update(with cd-ms extension) is not installed....Newayz, does it boot in any of the safe mode?? If yes, uninstall the recent updates, then try system restore...


----------



## clickzizz (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista wont boot - error "! !0xc0000034 ! !251/66346 (0000000000000000.cdf-ms)"*

no just offers repair nmode or normal start up. Normal start-up throws error as above. Sadly I dont have the original installation disc


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Vista wont boot - error "! !0xc0000034 ! !251/66346 (0000000000000000.cdf-ms)"*

repair it... if u could arrange a bootable disc, we can do something...


----------



## clickzizz (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista wont boot - error "! !0xc0000034 ! !251/66346 (0000000000000000.cdf-ms)"*

can I build a bootable disc from an other vista box? or from the command prompt?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Vista wont boot - error "! !0xc0000034 ! !251/66346 (0000000000000000.cdf-ms)"*

are u able to see command prompt in ur system?? well other system's bootable disc should work just fine...


----------



## clickzizz (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista wont boot - error "! !0xc0000034 ! !251/66346 (0000000000000000.cdf-ms)"*

cheers. I have a product recovery disc for my vista toshiba laptop will this work or should I burn a new disc?
If I have to create a new bootable disc will the following work or is there an easier way?

Put install.wim, boot.wim and an executable X13-49120.exe in the same folder. 
Run the X13-49120.exe executable. Windows Vista Setup Preparation will create a new folder “Vista” inside the folder and will populate the folder with all necessary Vista setup files which takes up about 2.52 GB disk space. 
Exit from the Install Windows screen. 
Download CDimage 2.52. 
Extract CDimage from CDimage.zip to the C:\ root directory. 
Open a command prompt shell, and run the following command: 
cdimage.exe -lVISTA_EN_DVD -m -u2 -bC:\Vista\boot\etfsboot.com C:\Vista\ C:\Vistax86.iso

Bootable Windows Vista x86 DVD ISO image in UDF format will be created as vistax86.iso in C:\ or any folder you specified above. 

Burn the newly create ISO with a CD/DVD burning software such as Nero or Alcohol 120%. Try to burn at low speed (i.e. 4X) and turn on verification to ensure that the DVD creation is fine. 

or is there an easier way?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Vista wont boot - error "! !0xc0000034 ! !251/66346 (0000000000000000.cdf-ms)"*

easiest way is to do a system restore.... toshiba's rec disk must be an OEM version, must not work...
Do the system restore to the recommended restore point...
As soon as u start the computer, start tapping F8 key repeatedly, it'll take u to advanced boot options menu, select safe mode, u'll be able to enter ur computer,click on start, type system restore in search box... do system restore, it'll fix it....


----------



## clickzizz (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista wont boot - error "! !0xc0000034 ! !251/66346 (0000000000000000.cdf-ms)"*

Hya
Thanks for that suggestion, managed to get to request for loading in Safe mode but when it was selected the system just hung. I have created a .iso vista recovery disc I suppose that is my next option.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Vista wont boot - error "! !0xc0000034 ! !251/66346 (0000000000000000.cdf-ms)"*

before doing a recovery, try the safe mode with networking too....on F8 advanced boot options menu, highlight safe mode with networking and hit enter... then repeat the restore steps as stated above... we might save some time...and ur data too...


----------



## clickzizz (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista wont boot - error "! !0xc0000034 ! !251/66346 (0000000000000000.cdf-ms)"*

Hya
Have tried what you suggested and after F8 selected safe mode with networking. It then runs through and loads windows files (drivers mainly by the look of it). Sadly though once it has loaded the Windows\System32\Drivers\BTHidMgr.sys I get a Please Wait... message (which has been there for an hour now).
I can only assume that this isnt working either.
Mike :sigh:


----------

